# It should be outlawed..........



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The Supracabra eats X's as though they were Lucky Charms..................


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Mixed metaphor here....

You can't have a mythical Latino beast eating an Irish spun cereal. You'll start a new race war....


Glad you're enjoying that Supra. I like mine.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Found these scattered all over the woods when I was hunting with the Leprachuan....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> The Supracabra eats X's as though they were Lucky Charms..................


That's too bad. Everyone knows it's hard to eat Lucky Charms without dropping a few.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> Found these scattered all over the woods when I was hunting with the Leprachuan....
> 
> View attachment 1533596
> 
> ...


Good things come to he who baits.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> The Supracabra eats X's as though they were Lucky Charms..................


 Well I'm pretty sure I could fix that "X problem"


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

B'Ho, 
You do NOT want to know what I did Saturday morning sitting in a tree very close to where you sat the last evening! :doh: Let's just say shooting down hill in the woods with a scoped .308 at a NICE buck hauling butt at a mere 28.5 yards is not one of my strong suits. There is an image burned into my brain that I doubt I'll ever forget.

:embara:I might have seen at least 5 different bucks, 2 of which were nice, one of which was NICE and about 9 or so does........ One of which is chilling.

The fact is folks run dogs all around the land we hunt. I have to be reminded every 10 years or so that my shotgun is BETTER than a rifle for these places. I can shoot a rifle fairly well but using even a 2x scope on running deer in the woods is a crap shoot at best even at short distances. He would never have made it across the creek if the AL390 had been booming instead of the Rem 788...........


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That area is great...once I got up in my tree that night...I was ready to shoot you for not putting me down there sooner :chortle: 

Just take that new .17 of yours down there and shoot some of those damn squirrels :wink:

As for the missing....well chit happens...I know they run them hard down there. Last time I was with you though and one came running buy you didn't have a problem shooting them on the run with the 30-06...maybe your just getting old.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That area is great...once I got up in my tree that night...I was ready to shoot you for not putting me down there sooner :chortle:
> 
> Just take that new .17 of yours down there and shoot some of those damn squirrels :wink:
> 
> As for the missing....well chit happens...I know they run them hard down there. Last time I was with you though and one came running buy you didn't have a problem shooting them on the run with the 30-06...maybe your just getting old.


Well, you did have deer within 50 or so yards on every sit.

I wasn't using my "first string" rifle this time and there is a big difference between hitting a buck trotting through open oaks and hitting a brown streak........... A .308 Rem 788 carbine came close to getting launched as though it was the rifles fault.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> Well, you did have deer within 50 or so yards on every sit.
> 
> I wasn't using my "first string" rifle this time and there is a big difference between hitting a buck trotting through open oaks and hitting a brown streak........... A .308 Rem 788 carbine came close to getting launched as though it was the rifles fault.


I had deer within 30yds every sit....actually could have shot a deer every time with a bow but once. With a gun they all would have been in the freezer if I felt like shooting :chortle:

I wasn't using my 1st string bow....that's why I didn't shoot one of those does at 45 yds the 1st night :chortle: If that was a Hoyt limb and cam in that pic above we would have been dragging and butchering that 1st night :wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> B'Ho,
> You do NOT want to know what I did Saturday morning sitting in a tree very close to where you sat the last evening! :doh: Let's just say shooting down hill in the woods with a scoped .308 at a NICE buck hauling butt at a mere 28.5 yards is not one of my strong suits. There is an image burned into my brain that I doubt I'll ever forget.
> 
> :embara:I might have seen at least 5 different bucks, 2 of which were nice, one of which was NICE and about 9 or so does........ One of which is chilling.
> ...


wow...seems i've stumbled into Gun Talk... :sorry:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Well, you did have deer within 50 or so yards on every sit.
> 
> I wasn't using my "first string" rifle this time and there is a big difference between hitting a buck trotting through open oaks and hitting a brown streak........... A .308 Rem 788 carbine came close to getting launched as though it was the rifles fault.


Is that 788 a 1-12 or 1-10 twist.
A good load is;
150 gr Nosler Ballistic Tip
46gr Varget
WLR primers
Pull the trigger & take out your knife. :becky:

(sorry, I couldn't resist after Carlosii reply )


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Is that 788 a 1-12 or 1-10 twist.
> A good load is;
> 150 gr Nosler Ballistic Tip
> 46gr Varget
> ...


:wink: Exactly!

I have no idea of the twist. I do know that Fusion 168's group an easy (not benched) 1.5" at 100. Where I use it the chances of a 100+ yard shot are almost nil.

Sure hope Carlosii doesn't get stressed..............


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

not stressed...maybe a little twitchy...but not stressed.
i was a little concerned about that 1 1/2 inch at 100 yards...i can only do that when the wind is under, say 5 mph. otherwise those fat boys won't group that well out that far.

(enough high-jackin' for one day...ttfn)


----------

